# The No Service Issues thread



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Just thought I would balance things out - happy to report zero issues as of 6000 miles.
Nothing, the car has been just fine, 40 mpg average (calculated - all highway)
No wind noise, no rattles, no noth'in.

2012 1LT MT RS. 

Who has the highest mileage with no service? (other than the required oil changes etc).

JK


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice looking car, but I'll bet you won't be service free after reading this post. 

Everyone that has checked their spark plug gap noted it was gapped incorrectly by a large margin. The 1.4T should be gapped to .033-.037. You'll find it gapped to anywhere from .024 to .029.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

So far so good over here *knock on wood* . 6500 kms and haven't had to bring it in for anything, no problems with my Bluetooth or radio.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is great to hear. Mine will be here soon as it is being built early next week and is the LTZ/RS version in the V/Red paint finish.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

20,150 miles and never seen the dealer.......or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

1300 miles on my 12 Eco 6MT. No issues yet.
I'll be checking (changing if necessary) my spark plug gap myself this weekend.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I've decided not to go anywhere near the spark plugs, and think i'll wait until my first oil change and bring it up with them at that time.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I almost will guarantee if you take your car to the dealer, they will have a TSB on something within your vehicle. Whether you choose to be proactive and get it taken care of now.. Or wait until that issue bulletin was out for that you didn't handle becomes a major problem; is a choice on your part.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

2011 only had a few recalls but no real issues and my car has been beat on with 19k miles on it


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Love how now we will try and find something wrong 

Oh btw your transmission is broken, just sayin'


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll have 3 years to figure out if there's anything wrong with it.. im in no rush.


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

2012 AT ECO White 2700 mi not a single problem or complaint. No squeaks no rattles no nothing. This is one fine automobile.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

2012 LTZ with 6000kms. No issues so far except my wife scratched the fender. I even got my missing floor mats in January.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL, we expect something to be wrong?

18,500 miles. No MECHANICAL issues, but I just had my driver side RS badge replaced because it was peeling (anal, I know). Also had a floor mat dislodged from under the passenger side dash (wierd) and the door handle cap piece replaced! LOL.

Ohh, and I run my tires close to 40 psi (max is 44 for an LTZ) and they just now left the top mark on the lil spec sheet (It has 5 or 6 levels I can't remember). So that means what? 60,000 more miles?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

23000 miles. hasn't been to a dealer since it rolled off the lot with 3 miles on the ODO. still perfect


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

20k miles, mechanically perfect. Had a few transmission "issues" that were me adjusting to the transmission, and a failed trunk switch. The trunk switch is the only legitimate issue so far. Quite enjoying the rest of the car!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have talked to eight Cruze owners (yes, I stop them in parking lots to ask about their cars) and every one of them has had no problems with theirs. Thees were '11s and '12s. 

I think the car is pretty well designed over all, but I see issues with supplier part quality. I'm not worried so much about problems as I am with the dealer's abilities to fix them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am happy to hear the positive feedback on your vehicles! The Cruze is a great vehicle to drive! If anyone has any questions or comments please feel free to contact me; I am always happy to help.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

14K, no issues... Had recall re flashes done..


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO 6M - zero issues at 7500 miles. Car runs real good. Excellent quality, great fuel economy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> LOL, we expect something to be wrong?


I don't expect anything major when I buy a new car. However, forums like this tend to bring out all the problems that people have had. This thread is a nice change of pace from all the "my car is broke" threads.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I am happy to hear the positive feedback on your vehicles! The Cruze is a great vehicle to drive! If anyone has any questions or comments please feel free to contact me; I am always happy to help.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Why does UK version have such a poor spec. compared to US ones. Only 6 Airbags, No tire pressure monitor, No DRL,Rubbish quality windscreen,No powered foldback door mirrors, bone shaking rear suspension. Diesel auto only gets 27.8 mpg combined. I shall not be buying another one. Finally can not read instruments when going fast or in strong sunlight, ?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

13,300+ Miles...2012 LTZ/RS...Not a single issue to date.
As far as fuel economy goes...Lovin' it -- see my sig!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

24,210 miles and not in the dealer for a single broken part....

23,000 of those miles have been tuned @ over 20psi...


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

I just broke 30,000 and the only complaint is the paint chipping on the rear quarter panel.
I regapped the plugs and the miliage is BETTER


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

about to pass 9000 miles and also not a single problem with the car. 2012 1.8 LS 6mt


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Disbeliever said:


> Why does UK version have such a poor spec. compared to US ones. Only 6 Airbags, No tire pressure monitor, No DRL,Rubbish quality windscreen,No powered foldback door mirrors, bone shaking rear suspension. Diesel auto only gets 27.8 mpg combined. I shall not be buying another one. Finally can not read instruments when going fast or in strong sunlight, ?




Disbeliever,
I am sorry but I only have information on US vehicles. I would suggest that you contact Chevrolet in UK at 0800 666 222 Monday-Friday 9am-6pm. I am sorry for this inconvenience to you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> 13,300+ Miles...2012 LTZ/RS...Not a single issue to date.
> As far as fuel economy goes...Lovin' it -- see my sig!


I think it's great that you've had no problems. I'm guessing there are a lot of Cruzen out there that are like that. My issue is what happens when you do have a problem with it? It seems that is when the grief starts due to the wanting service departments and the way warranty service is handled.


----------



## Isorax (Apr 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you all know, I'm at 48k miles, and i have had absolutely 0 problems.


----------

